# Pokemon Black and White NA just Announced



## manaphy4ever (May 28, 2010)

Nintendo of America Just announce Pokemon Black And White Version along new 3D world and new pokemon get ready to catch them all 














Source: Twitter Nintendo Of America





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> #Pokemon fans: Pokémon Black Version and Pokémon White Version (for the Nintendo DS family of systems) will be released in spring 2011! Yay!


----------



## Goli (May 28, 2010)

Oh and the new legendary pokeys are out too.
Zekrom looks like the stuff of nightmares, and  the other one looks like a digimon.


----------



## Raika (May 28, 2010)

Well... Isn't that the normal release date for Pokemon games? I mean, Platinum and HG/SS all got released on the Spring after their Japanese release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the new legendaries look pretty sweet.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 28, 2010)

FOR 3DS DAMMIT!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 28, 2010)

It's for the regular DS.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

Spring 2011 ALREADY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HG and SS were released only months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not saying that's a bad thing though, cos I love to play my games ASAP. I just hope they don't rush it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, lolwhote.


----------



## Goli (May 28, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> It's for the regular DS.


I think he meant he'd rather have it on 3DS than a regular DS.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 28, 2010)

COOL! The legendaries look awesome!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think he meant he'd rather have it on 3DS than a regular DS.



...Oh.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram's feet remind me of Palkia's. Which in a way makes me think that the 5th gen's art style is a continuation of the 4th gen


----------



## Empoleom (May 28, 2010)

i was wrong by chosing which game i get by the legendaries reshiram wings strange and zecrom seashell tail are strange


----------



## elixirdream (May 28, 2010)

hmmmm
Zekrom looks damn cool...

spring? i assume it will be march 2011


----------



## shito (May 28, 2010)

they look like the same legendary from diamond & pearl 



Spoiler



reshiram has a *secret*lol XD


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram is funny with his little hands on his wings

Zekrom looks like a form of Metal Gear to me


----------



## soulfire (May 28, 2010)

what is pokemon whote ?


----------



## jonesman99 (May 28, 2010)

my guess is april to may. they want it to coincide with the anime. on top of that they have a movie to dub which will take time from the anime, setting up my guess, as close to accurate. but who knows?


----------



## Ryupower (May 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/14919057462

Pokémon Black Version features Reshiram: http://twitpic.com/1rv2b5 

Pokémon White Version features Zekrom: http://twitpic.com/1rv2xc


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 28, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> what is pokemon whote ?








Sorry Wrong Spell I hope some  admins can change it to white 

:s


----------



## abel009 (May 28, 2010)

Now I wonder what this 2 legendaries special attribute will be, one will control life and the other one will control death??? Am just wondering cause we all have seen almost all the other atributes, like palkia controlling space, dialga time, darkrai dreams, deoxys multidimension, girationa the reverse world and arceus the god who is believed to created the universe what's left? Who created him? Am kind of wondering where nintendo is taking pokemon now, it's not the same as it used to b :\ 
it's gone from kool creatures based on real animals to weard ass multi-type god ass creatures :c


----------



## monkat (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram has hair for a penis


----------



## Master Mo (May 28, 2010)

I`m gonna be playing Black version I guess... Reshiram looks bad-ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously very cool design. 

I don`t see any problem with this being released so "early", since the latest versions (Platinum, HeartGold and SoulSilver) all were remakes or expansions and the last real Pokemon game, which can be considered as being a new generation of Pokemon were Diamond and Pearl, which were released late 2006 (Japan)/mid 2007 (America/Europe)...


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 28, 2010)

My favorite theory by far is that they represent Order and Chaos.


----------



## Anakir (May 28, 2010)

Those pokemons look good. They don't give much of a pokemon feel to them but at least it isn't shitty looking like the starters.


----------



## abel009 (May 28, 2010)

Now I wonder why the white legendary is the legendary of the black version and viseversa. Isn't should b the other way around? White with white black with black?


----------



## monkat (May 28, 2010)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> My favorite theory by far is that they represent Order and Chaos.



I think it's more along the lines of a reboot for the franchise. We went from colors, to metals which are also colors, to precious gems, to even more gems. Things started going wrong around the first gems. So, they go back to colors. It is possible that they add a light element to contrast dark (weak to each other, or maybe resistant), to make more of a change in the game. That would also bring in room for more change involving the story.


----------



## KingVamp (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom look sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the other just looks weird :/


----------



## bazzi_h (May 28, 2010)

I always wondered why when they created the dark type, they didn't make a light type.


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2010)

A light type is too cliche.  
And I think it's weird that they listed the Japanese names for an English promotional poster.  Is this picture official?


----------



## Thoob (May 28, 2010)

Pokémon are starting to look more and more like Digimon each generation.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 28, 2010)

I will take White just for Zekrom. It looks bad ass : O


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 28, 2010)

wow they look actually better than D/P/PT legendary pokemon
i might be content with these ones
I like them both... better break out the two
DS lites for them both


----------



## Laxus (May 28, 2010)

WOW.... The legendary's look pretty awesome.


----------



## Razor1993 (May 28, 2010)

I hope they wil have their own COOL attacks like Dialga and Palkia!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

YAAAAAY! 3D Pokeymanz on the DS!


----------



## Forstride (May 28, 2010)

They don't really look like Pokemon anymore.  They look awesome, but if I didn't see them labeled Pokemon in the image, I would've never guessed it.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 28, 2010)

Isn't this the first time the English names of Pokemon are out before their Japanese ones?

But other than that, I think Reshiram looks freaking awesome. Imma get it.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

oh hells yeah!!!!


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 28, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Isn't this the first time the English names of Pokemon are out before their Japanese ones?
> 
> But other than that, I think Reshiram looks freaking awesome. Imma get it.



JP and ENG sites updated at the same time. Their names are the same internationally.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 28, 2010)

Oh well then in that case this is most probably the fastest time English names have been revealed then. Same time as the Japanese ones. lol


----------



## Hiz_95 (May 28, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Oh and the new legendary pokeys are out too.
> Zekrom looks like the stuff of nightmares, and  the other one looks like a digimon.



I reckon they both look like Digimon


----------



## .Darky (May 28, 2010)

They look great. I'll wait for the enhanced version, a.k.a Gray, though.


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2010)

That's a good point.  If these two are so awesome, I can't to see what the third looks like.


----------



## frogmyster3 (May 28, 2010)

To be honest I'm not "feeling" them. They're a bit too un-Pokemon for my liking. But then again I had different opinions to everyone else about the starters. Maybe it's just me. I'm just not "getting" Pokemon anymore.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 28, 2010)

Just a crazy idea, those two legendaries kinda look like Arceus split into two halves.
So maybe a third legendary will represent the ring around Arceus, that binds these two halves.

If Arceus is basically god with total control over Order, and Chaos, well there you go.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

Also released in Spring '11 in Europe.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram has large pubes.

had to say it. I find it interesting the white pokemon is on the black side and the black one is on the white side?

EDIT: I think I will get white then, reshiram looks inferior to the other dude IMO, reshirams arms are attached to his wings which could be a hinderance ;P

also I don't want my pokemon to have bushy areas so the other dude it is.


----------



## jgu1994 (May 28, 2010)

The legendaries are pretty bad ass to be honest, however, to be honest again, I think it's only cause they look like digimon.


----------



## Empoleom (May 29, 2010)

i just noticed zekrom looks like the blackwargreymon


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 29, 2010)

I assume that this is the Japanese date of release...

Still, I can't wait. The legendaries look so much better than the starters, imo.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure this has been said already, but Reshiram has some weird hair placement... you know.. down there.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 29, 2010)

Empoleom said:
			
		

> i just noticed zekrom looks like the blackwargreymon



No, if anything, you're thinking of Shine Greymon Ruin Mode.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 29, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has been said already, but Reshiram has some weird hair placement... you know.. down there.


A furry's best friend, lol.


----------



## DeMoN (May 29, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has been said already, but Reshiram has some weird hair placement... you know.. down there.


I don't think this is a coincidence.  It's obvious that Black/White is trying to appeal to the older gamer, hence the reason why the MCs are much older this time.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

Digimon Black/White?

Oh wait... I didn't read the title... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They really look like Digimon, but that isn't necessary a bad thing. They look pretty badass, especially Zekrom, the tail looks like Slowbro or some kind of drill and the overall design looks metallic and powerful. And Reshiram looks very majestic and angelic, beautiful. But Zekrom is still better.

What I'm more interested now is the final starter evolutions. I wanna see what mijumaru evolves into! (I kinda like mijumaru the most now, he kinda grew on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Though the interesting thing is that the white one is on the black version and the black one is on the white version... Maybe finally, we get to choose our justice/evil alignment? White on black means you are gonna save the world from darkness, and black on white means you want to destroy the orderly world? Kinda cliche though, so I doubt it. 

I'm still gonna get black though, even if I like Zekrom, cos Black is my favourite color, that outweighs everything! Or maybe I'm gonna get the eventual Pokemon Grey, lol.

It's gonna be pretty sweet.


----------



## basher11 (May 29, 2010)

i sense some incredibly annoying AP coming....

a wave of n00bs and this site being down to remove AP topics...

on topic: can't wait for pokemon black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the legendary for it is sick


----------



## Nikolay (May 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I assume that this is the Japanese date of release...
> 
> Still, I can't wait. The legendaries look so much better than the starters, imo.



Nope, North America. Japan will get this probably in September.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 29, 2010)

*sigh* More money out of my pocket...what does this get bundled with and how much does it cost Nintendo?


----------



## jonesman99 (May 29, 2010)

nintendo already confirmed that the jap editions with be released in september and the american versions will be released in spring 2011. 

Source: Serebii.net

EDIT: @Domination I can wait for the starter evolutions either... reason: i dont really like these starters, they just dont sit well with me as the others did. This time im going to wait for the region pic and possibly the gym leaders to make my decision as to whom i pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and @Basher Im can already sense it too. I forsaw the 5th gen game AP thread flood coming back when the Jap editions of HGSS came out with those threads as well as the "somewhat unnecessary" translation patch threads came about. But I have faith in the Great Mods here that they have a plan of action in place when mid august rolls around.


----------



## Fluto (May 29, 2010)

why do the legendarys need to be so big cant they just be ant size? or 6 year old size?


----------



## anaxs (May 29, 2010)

pretty cool, i hope people dont go crazy for the long wait like they did with hg and ss


----------



## Demonbart (May 29, 2010)

Yay, spring 2011 in US, that'll mean early summer 2011 in EU (if we're lucky, see Platinum's release dates)
I think the legendaries looks cool, but I wonder why they put the black legendary on the cover of white version and vice versa.
Now I'm actually doubting whether to buy Black or White. (Iwas gonna go for Black, but since White has the better legendary, Imma see what the version exclusives are.


----------

